# Problem installing vlc media player package



## Monkey114 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2-Release Sparc64 on a Sun Blade workstation... The problem is that I tried to install Vlc Media Player: [cmd=]pkg_add -rv vlc[/cmd] says that it cannot find vlc.tgz :q
I have set PACKAGESITE as follow:


```
PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.ca.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/sparc64/packages-8-stable/Latest/
```

It worked for installing X11 and Xfce4 but I had the same problem when I tried [cmd=]pkg_add -rv kde4[/cmd]

Is this normal, temporary and the file will be put on the site later?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 27, 2011)

Well have you thought that VLC package might not be available for Sparc64?
Btw, on server you mentioned there is no VLC package at all (for sparc64) 

Try compiling from ports.. if VLC compiles on sparc64.


----------



## Monkey114 (Mar 27, 2011)

I thought that if a package is not available on one CPU it would be tol on Freshports... I'll try compiling it from ports.


----------



## Monkey114 (Mar 28, 2011)

I succeeded in installing from using the ports, but I had to disable some functionalities which don't seem to be working on Sparc64...


----------

